# How I make my Cast pen blanks



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

I start out with some peices of narly wood 









Then I place it in the mold. I cut it to 1x1x5.25 or whatever my mold size is. It has to touch the mold somewhere to hold it in place, otherwise it will float in the resin. 
In this pic, It is a recast. Because I did not fill all the voids the first time. Some times you have to turn them to another side:thumbdown:










Then You pour the resin on, put on the lid to the pressure pot. Sorry about the no pics in this part. I dont have time to cast, and take pics at the same time. because the resin sets in 2 minutes. 










Then I take it out of the mold and trim the flashing off(extra plastic crap)









Then I put it on the table saw and cut one side flat. 










Then cut the other 3 sides on the table saw
Cocobolo








Ziricote








Cocobolo


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

your pictures did not show up but i hope you fix it cause this is good


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Then I put it on the table saw and cut one side flat. 










Then cut the other 3 sides on the table saw
Cocobolo








Ziricote








Cocobolo


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are awesome, how many blanks can u get from a gallon of alumilite? I'm planning on ordering a gallon to try on making some myself


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Those are awesome, how many blanks can u get from a gallon of alumilite? I'm planning on ordering a gallon to try on making some myself


Umm, well depends on what you mean. Do you mean 1 gallon total? because they sell their 1 gallon kit. Which is actually 2 gallons. You can get plenty of blanks from a 1 gallon. Probably close to 100. If you have a pressure pot and and cutoffs, I can hook you up with some molds. My single molds I use to cast these type of blanks are great. 
Let me know. 
James


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for this tuturial on casting with resins, James.

You do great work, and I'm more likely to buy one of your blanks than get into the whole new time-consuming process of casting my own


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks for this tuturial on casting with resins, James.
> 
> You do great work, and I'm more likely to buy one of your blanks than get into the whole new time-consuming process of casting my own


+1 on both 
thanks for the tutorial and that he does great work. I just bought 6 of his blank and they look great. 

I want to order a couple gun metal Vertex click pen kits


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jdaschel said:


> Umm, well depends on what you mean. Do you mean 1 gallon total? because they sell their 1 gallon kit. Which is actually 2 gallons. You can get plenty of blanks from a 1 gallon. Probably close to 100. If you have a pressure pot and and cutoffs, I can hook you up with some molds. My single molds I use to cast these type of blanks are great.
> Let me know.
> James


I'm actually getting all the stuff soon. Including the pressure pot lol. It looks fun, but expensive, all the different dyes and perls. It is less hasle to just buy the finished blanks from someone that already is set up for it, but I want to try it, your right it is a 2. Gallon kit, I'm assuming its a gallon of each part? Anyway, I was going for the smaller kit, but what the heck, mind as well get the large one lol... I'll get back to u on the molds, I have mold making materials, don't know were I got it...


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

What do you use for a pressure pot - are they expensive?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sprior said:


> What do you use for a pressure pot - are they expensive?


Pressure paint can, ussed with air compressor, go to harbor freight.com and search for pressure pot, they are $100+, depending on the size


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey jdaschel have you used this resin method on the banksia pods? I would assume that you make blanks from the pods then put them into your models with the resin?


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

fboyles said:


> Hey jdaschel have you used this resin method on the banksia pods? I would assume that you make blanks from the pods then put them into your models with the resin?


I have cast banksia pods. They work good. I just dont have any at the moment. I can cast just about anything that has voids.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks for this tuturial on casting with resins, James.
> 
> You do great work, and I'm more likely to buy one of your blanks than get into the whole new time-consuming process of casting my own


O yes, it takes hours to make the pressure pot, and many many dollars to cast. Probably $300 to get set up with resin and everything. 
But it is very fun. And yes, it is easier just to buy the blanks. At least that is what I am hoping everyone else is thinking :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

sprior said:


> What do you use for a pressure pot - are they expensive?


I use a harbor freight paint pot, it was $100 and probably another $100 in brass for the fittings.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jdaschel said:


> O yes, it takes hours to make the pressure pot, and many many dollars to cast. Probably $300 to get set up with resin and everything.
> But it is very fun. And yes, it is easier just to buy the blanks. At least that is what I am hoping everyone else is thinking :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lol, majority of turners do think that way, $300 seems right. You make your own pressure pot? Care to share?

Edit, I see your next post, pot from hf as I am planning on


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

James....your blanks look really nice!
I'll be placing an order very soon.
Thanks!

Tim


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

jdaschel I sure wish you had posted the Salvaged wood blanks when I ordered that last shipment as I love the colors with those dark wood:thumbsup:.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> jdaschel I sure wish you had posted the Salvaged wood blanks when I ordered that last shipment as I love the colors with those dark wood:thumbsup:.


Highly recommend his blanks, I got.a couple they are great...


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Highly recommend his blanks, I got.a couple they are great...


Yep I agree! I just ordered 3 boxes of scrapes, thins, and bottle stopper blanks on Woodbarter. And in that order I also ordered 6 resin blanks - pink/black, blue/green and red/blue.Have you turned them yet? If you have what kits did you use?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Yep I agree! I just ordered 3 boxes of scrapes, thins, and bottle stopper blanks on Woodbarter. And in that order I also ordered 6 resin blanks - pink/black, blue/green and red/blue.Have you turned them yet? If you have what kits did you use?


Check out this thread

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/enough-mallets-here-wallstreet-pen-pencil-set-47596/


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I remember that post. At the time I didn't notice that the dark area was wood. Looks even better now that I know what I'm looking at:thumbsup:.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, majority of turners do think that way, $300 seems right. You make your own pressure pot? Care to share?
> 
> Edit, I see your next post, pot from hf as I am planning on


I am not sure if you have a penturners.org account, but they are the king of pen knowledge. They have a tutorial on there, if you sign up. And it take you though converting a harbor freight PP.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

tim holt said:


> James....your blanks look really nice!
> I'll be placing an order very soon.
> Thanks!
> 
> Tim


Thanks!
If you need any custom blanks. Any color/any wood. I can make it for ya.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

fboyles said:


> Yep I agree! I just ordered 3 boxes of scrapes, thins, and bottle stopper blanks on Woodbarter. And in that order I also ordered 6 resin blanks - pink/black, blue/green and red/blue.Have you turned them yet? If you have what kits did you use?


Here are a couple that I made.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jdaschel said:


> I am not sure if you have a penturners.org account, but they are the king of pen knowledge. They have a tutorial on there, if you sign up. And it take you though converting a harbor freight PP.


Yup have an account there, ill look it up..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Great thread, you've done well

Shame about some of the pictures, I can't seem to load them all

Cream on the cake would be to have a video tutorial.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Great thread, you've done well
> 
> Shame about some of the pictures, I can't seem to load them all
> 
> ...


I may have to do a video tutorial.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jdaschel said:


> I may have to do a video tutorial.:thumbsup:


I'll be waiting


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I have also been unable to view the pics. Foolproof method is to put them on photobucket or similar and post the IMG......IMG ref.

Like the technique, only seen with sea shells before.
johnep


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great tutorial. I can agree that it is fun to do.,and it's nice to say that "Hey I made that". I make my own too but out of "Polyester Resin". I buy my resin from U.S.Composites. It's called silimlar 41 and it is 50.00 shipped for 1 gallon. It comes with hardner. I get my colors from Coastal Scents. If you need a pressure pot just google Harbor Freight cupons and they usually have a 40% off of one item. Print it and your pressure pot will be around 50 bucks. Do not use Alumilite dyes with PR. Your resin will not set. Been there and done that.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

don716 said:


> Great tutorial. I can agree that it is fun to do.,and it's nice to say that "Hey I made that". I make my own too but out of "Polyester Resin". I buy my resin from U.S.Composites. It's called silimlar 41 and it is 50.00 shipped for 1 gallon. It comes with hardner. I get my colors from Coastal Scents. If you need a pressure pot just google Harbor Freight cupons and they usually have a 40% off of one item. Print it and your pressure pot will be around 50 bucks. Do not use Alumilite dyes with PR. Your resin will not set. Been there and done that.


I actually used pr before I started using alumilite. I probably used about 3 gallons of it. But I could only do it outside becasue it was so stinky. That is one of the main reason for me switching to alumilite.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

johnep34 said:


> I have also been unable to view the pics. Foolproof method is to put them on photobucket or similar and post the IMG......IMG ref.
> 
> Like the technique, only seen with sea shells before.
> johnep


They are attached to the end of the posts. If you cant see those let me know.


----------

